# Is this a 60 or 45 degree miter cut?



## D725A (Jun 13, 2016)

See photo. I have to remove the larger piece (where the arrow is on top of) and miter box cut it to fit the smaller piece at the point of the arrow's tip. Looking at it I can't tell what angle cut it is. I know usually it would be two 45s, but for some reason the angle cut on the narrower piece looks sharper--maybe because of width difference--so I wondered if it was a 60-30 cut, and if so which would my new cut --on the longer, wider piece be, 60 or 30?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

It could be anything if the two boards are not the same size
If you are replacing the bigger one with the same size, draw a sq line on the new piece and measure back the width of the smaller piece on one side and that should be the angle you need.


----------



## D725A (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks. I guess after I remove the old piece, I could just put it on top of the new piece and line them up and pencil in the cut line on both ends.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

D725A said:


> Thanks. I guess after I remove the old piece, I could just put it on top of the new piece and line them up and pencil in the cut line on both ends.


Remove the old, lay the new one over top of the hole and mark out the new one. Then you are sure that it will be right.


----------



## D725A (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks. Just a final question that just occurs to me: if I find I can't re-use the old nails, do I need to use galvanized nails to install the new pieced of treated wood? And drill narrow pilot holes or just hammer them in?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

Galvanized nails or treated deck screws


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

D725A said:


> Thanks. Just a final question that just occurs to me: if I find I can't re-use the old nails, do I need to use galvanized nails to install the new pieced of treated wood? And drill narrow pilot holes or just hammer them in?


Shouldn't need to pre drill holes.


----------



## JoeD (Jun 14, 2016)

The width of the boards has no effect on the angle. If the corner is square(90º) then the angle is 45º.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

JoeD said:


> The width of the boards has no effect on the angle. If the corner is square(90º) then the angle is 45º.



One board is wider than the other. so 45 will not work.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jun 14, 2016)

nealtw said:


> One board is wider than the other. so 45 will not work.



...hmmpf... 

Newly learned factoid of the day.

How long does a carpenter apprentice take to learn all of this...


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

learning from mistakes is a good teacher


----------



## KULTULZ (Jun 14, 2016)

nealtw said:


> learning from mistakes is a good teacher



Including lost time and wasted material(s)... :beer:


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> Including lost time and wasted material(s)... :beer:



educations cost money


----------



## kok328 (Jun 14, 2016)

nealtw said:


> One board is wider than the other. so 45 will not work.




So what angle would you need to create a 90 degree corner using a 1x4 and a 1x6 ? 

Hint: Only two 45's will make a 90.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

kok328 said:


> So what angle would you need to create a 90 degree corner using a 1x4 and a 1x6 ?
> 
> Hint: Only two 45's will make a 90.



draw something on paper:hide:


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

kok328 said:


> So what angle would you need to create a 90 degree corner using a 1x4 and a 1x6 ?
> 
> Hint: Only two 45's will make a 90.


In this picture if you draw the line up from the smaller piece and then draw a line back to the inside corner you will get the answer which could be any two numbers that add to 90 likely something like  57-33 actual angle doesn't matter just cut the line


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

BTW this can be cut on a chop saw that only swings to 45* 
You set the saw for the smaller angle say 33* and cut the bigger board and then hold the other board at 90* to the saw and you get the angle for the other one.
This is much like cutting stair stringer or rafters with a seat, the angle is almost never 45 but they add to 90.


----------



## marshallmosby56 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hard to say but lining up the old piece with new one and getting the measurement is the easiest way to do it I would say.


----------

